# Crown moulding: Flat ceiling to angled wall question



## RP31 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm almost ready to tackle putting up crown moulding on the first floor of my house. My only "problem area" is this section of wall/ceiling where the wall is at an angle because the stairs are above it. How do I transition the crown from the wall in the foreground of the first picture, to the wall in the background of the first picture?




























What's the typical procedure for installing crown in spots like this? Skip it and just end the crown on the foreground wall at the same angle as the stairs wall? Install the crown flat up against the angled wall and fill in the resulting gaps on the bottom and/or top? Or something else? I'm thinking the first option will be a lot easier, but the second option might look a lot better.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Skip both 3-4 foot sections on the staiwell. Doing this is acceptable & quite common, as it looks like the crown is running behind it, so it makes sense to do.

Also, rounded corners in drywall dont really lend well to crown. They are normally treated the same as the bottom (square) at the baseboard when originally built. I'm not sure how you can retro-fit crown to round corners?


----------



## RP31 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hmmm... That could look good. Thanks for the idea. As for the rounded corners... I didn't have any problem going around the corners with the baseboards, but I suppose crown would be more difficult to go around the corners because crown is angled? I'll have to play with some scrap pieces and see if I can get it right. The baseboards were easy - 22.5 degree cuts and it went around the corner quite nicely. I wouldn't be opposed to squaring off the crown at the rounded corners if I can't get it around the curve properly.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I cant say I've ever seen base go directly around a rounded corner. Normal construction of rounded corners involves a square, plastic piece added over the rounded corner for the first 6" or so off of the floor. The same piece gets added to the ceiling if crown is going to get used. Thus the rounded corner never goes to the floor, at least what I have seen. Maybe someone else can allaborate a little better.


----------



## RP31 (Apr 27, 2009)

I will need to take a picture of my handiwork then!


----------



## RP31 (Apr 27, 2009)

Here it is!


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, that actually looks better than I was expecting! Good job & perserverence! That does seem like a lot of extra work though compared to the right piece of drywall corner bead in place. I'm not so sure the crown will be nearly as simple to install in this manner. If you dealing with MDF, you may be able to profile a filler between the crown & corner though.


----------



## RP31 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes, I was very meticulous  A benefit of doing the job myself with a lot of free time, no deadline, and a wife that can tolerate having jobs half done for long periods of time :laughing:

Luckily there are only two curved edges that I have to deal with in the whole house. The rest are normal angles.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Basswood on our sister forum, Contractor Talk, says you certainly CAN do rounded crown corners. :thumbup:


----------



## KOHNSTRUCTION (Apr 23, 2009)

i have run into this crown problem numerous times.
some times it looks better ending into the angled area other times it really looks like it's missing and it should be there
one solution that i have used is to build down that angled area the height of the crown with some poplar or finished plywood to build almost like a step angled back to the stringer.
Then run the crows as if it was a flat wall going around the angled area.
it all depends on what you are doing, and what you are tring to do
good luck!


----------



## RP31 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks, I like that idea!


----------



## SNC (Dec 5, 2008)

I have seen them do round crown by cutting many many small pieces and glueing them togeather.
by the way nice base board work.


----------



## RP31 (Apr 27, 2009)

SNC said:


> I have seen them do round crown by cutting many many small pieces and glueing them togeather.
> by the way nice base board work.


Thanks. I'm hoping the crown can go pretty much the same way the baseboards did, with just one small piece. Sure it doesn't follow the exact curve of the wall, but I (and apparently many others ) think it looks good.

Hopefully I can start this project soon. I'll be sure to post pictures of the final results!


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

Willie T, I saw what Basswood did there and thats some of the most impressive finish work Ive ever seen.

that guy does some great work


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

II Weeks said:


> Willie T, I saw what Basswood did there and thats some of the most impressive finish work Ive ever seen.
> 
> that guy does some great work


Some of Basswood's work... and his inventiveness... is close to unbelievable. I think the guy's one of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## beachbumz (Feb 14, 2010)

beachbumz

RP31 how did your crown molding come out? Any photos?


----------



## BEN-G (Feb 14, 2010)

*Ben-g*

THOSE CORNERS ARE CALLED BULL NOSE CORNER BEED.THEY ARE QUITE THE NORM DOWN HERE IN FLORIDA.AND THAT IS THE CORRECT WAY TO INSTALL BASE.RUN THE BASE TO WERE THR BULLNOSE STARTS ROUNDING.BACK ANGLE CUT TO THE ROUND AT 22.5.RUN THE OTHER SIDE THE SAME. IF YOU CAN,DRY FIT WITH EXTRA ON THE OTHER ENDS.THEN MESSURE THE BACK CUT ENDS AGAINST THE WALL. IT'S NORMALLY BETWEEN 5/8 AND 3/4 BACK CUT IT AT 22.5.DRY FIT IT.CUT ECCESS OTHER ENDS,HOT GLUE BULL NOSE.NAIL THE BASE FROM THE CORNER BACK. "DONE".IT'S NOT THAT HARD ONCE YOU DO A FEW OF THEM. :thumbsup:


----------



## nel262 (Jan 9, 2010)

KOHNSTRUCTION said:


> i have run into this crown problem numerous times.
> some times it looks better ending into the angled area other times it really looks like it's missing and it should be there
> one solution that i have used is to build down that angled area the height of the crown with some poplar or finished plywood to build almost like a step angled back to the stringer.
> Then run the crows as if it was a flat wall going around the angled area.
> ...


 Wouldn't the bottom of that new "step" make the crown look wider underneath?


----------



## basswood (Jul 21, 2009)

II Weeks said:


> Willie T, I saw what Basswood did there and thats some of the most impressive finish work Ive ever seen.
> 
> that guy does some great work


Thanks for the nice compliment. I found this thread via google images. I saw a photo of my work and wanted to see what was being said.

If you want to see more of my work, I just set up a FB page: http://www.facebook.com/basswoodartisancarpentry

Might be a few more ideas in there for you.

Regards, Bass


----------



## basswood (Jul 21, 2009)

Willie T said:


> Some of Basswood's work... and his inventiveness... is close to unbelievable. I think the guy's one of the best I've ever seen.


Thanks Willie. I just don't know how to avoid a challenge I guess. :thumbsup:

Hope all is well, Bass


----------

